# piglet puncture



## outlawfarmer (Sep 20, 2013)

Got two piglets approx 8weeks old.  Got them home and one looked like he had a nail head or round scab on him at mid back, figured I'd deal withit in morning.  This morning that circle was gone and little blood had come out.  I got hydrogen peroxide and scrubbed it clean in the cut and it looks like a canine tooth hole.  Maybe half in by half inch.  I spoke to the seller and said pig looks fine.  He wants me to bringnit back and get a different one.  Should I be worried.  I figured id give it a tetnus shot and it would just heal up?


----------



## elevan (Sep 20, 2013)

I'd take the seller up on his offer to exchange it for another one personally.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 20, 2013)

Sometimes they will get bitten by momma or another pig in the pen. Personally I would take the seller up on the exchange offer.  I had one piglet bit and it healed up with a dip in the side and a nice round scar. Not attractive.


----------



## outlawfarmer (Sep 20, 2013)

I guess I will swap her for another.  Thanks


----------

